# favorite



## ductape98 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey I want to know what your guys favorite type of cube is. Mine is 4x4 because i think it takes allot of skill and when watching you can see what there doing.


----------



## blah (Jul 31, 2008)

4x4x4 BLD because when doing you can't see what you're watching


----------



## badmephisto (Jul 31, 2008)

awesome thread title!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jul 31, 2008)

Square-1

just being able to twist it into something not a cube and back is just fun for me


----------



## pjk (Jul 31, 2008)

It is hard to tell. Right now I like solving 3x3, 4x4, and 5x5 a lot. In a month, I'll probably like the square-1 and megaminx more, who knows.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Jul 31, 2008)

3x3 considering it's the only one I really know how to solve.

I have a 4x4 and I solved it once with a little help, but never learned all the algs. I'm pretty much just focusing on 3x3 and 3x3 BLD.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 31, 2008)

2x2 BLD, because I can, and Megaminx, because its more freeform than 3x3 (in my opinion)


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2008)

5x5x5, easily.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 31, 2008)

siamese (1x2x3 style)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jul 31, 2008)

3x3x3 and pyraminx.


----------



## Lofty (Jul 31, 2008)

3x3x3, for OH of course


----------



## Faz (Jul 31, 2008)

i have a range of intrests. 

On saturday, i focused on the 3x3, on sunday i focused on 4x4.

Now my main intrest is 2x2 Bld, because i got my first success yesterday.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2008)

7x7x7 at the moment.

I like that it's not really a cube. Like I've said before, after spending time with a 7x7x7, all other cubes just feel so pointy - they feel wrong somehow - their corners just stick out unnaturally.  It's really fun to solve for speed, and it's even more fun to solve BLD. The only problem is that it takes so long to solve, especially BLD.


----------



## fanwuq (Jul 31, 2008)

2x2 BLD because it's only like 30 seconds as opposed to 6min for 3x3 BLD. (Time to work on edges. )


----------



## Escher (Jul 31, 2008)

probably a skewb, because they're so weird. anyone who sees one in public is like '...?', and its not that hard to solve. 3x3 will always have a special place in my heart though


----------



## alexc (Jul 31, 2008)

Speed events:
1. 7x7 
2. 3x3 OH

7x7 is really fun and I like the pillowed shape and how well my cube turns and cuts corners. My 7x7 cuts corners better than my ES 5x5! Lately, I've really started to love OH too. I'm sub 30 on maybe 50% of my solves and I got a 21.71 single non lucky yesterday. I can't wait for a sub 20! 

The other speed events are a bore. 

Blind events:
1. 5x5
2. 3x3
3. 4x4

5x5 blind is awesome, it's a challenge and I'm sub 20:00 on an average solve. I also really love 3x3 blind because it doesn't take too long and I can do a lot of them in a row. 4x4 blind is also fun. Multi has lost it's appeal to me. At this point, it takes too long and I make little execution mistakes and that pisses me off.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 31, 2008)

Ball in cup.

Because it's a ball. In a cup.


----------



## yeti09 (Jul 31, 2008)

3x3 and 6x6


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2008)

alexc said:


> Multi has lost it's appeal to me. At this point, it takes too long and I make little execution mistakes and that pisses me off.



It's funny. I feel the same way. And it seems like Tim and Dennis have mostly stopped too. (At least, they're not posting about it any more.) Somehow getting a good multi in competition seems to take the edge off of doing it.

Having really big cubes to solve BLD instead also has a little to do with my loss of interest, though.


----------



## tim (Jul 31, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> alexc said:
> 
> 
> > Multi has lost it's appeal to me. At this point, it takes too long and I make little execution mistakes and that pisses me off.
> ...



Muhahaha, that's what you guys should believe .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2008)

tim said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > alexc said:
> ...



That's encouraging to see. Will we be seeing that 100 cube attempt after all?


----------



## Dene (Jul 31, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> 7x7x7 at the moment.
> 
> I like that it's not really a cube. Like I've said before, after spending time with a 7x7x7, all other cubes just feel so pointy - they feel wrong somehow - their corners just stick out unnaturally.



I agree! An hour with a 7x7x7 and I can't go back to 3x3x3. I also find it hard to go back to my 4x4x4/5x5x5 without cubesmith tiles, because they are just too black.


----------



## Rama (Jul 31, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Ball in cup.
> 
> Because it's a ball. In a cup.



Rock-paper-scissors for the win!
I like paddle ball too.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Aug 1, 2008)

I tried my teacher's megaminx, and I love it. Now he goes to a different school. I should buy one


----------



## Leviticus (Aug 1, 2008)

5x5 straight out


----------



## MTGjumper (Aug 1, 2008)

3x3x3 or 6x6x6. Not that I own the latter; I'm guessing I'd prefer a real 6x6x6 to a Gabbasoft 6x6x6.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 1, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Ball in cup.
> 
> Because it's a ball. In a cup.


That confused me untill I realised the name of the event should be Ball *into* cup, because it's a ball. Outside a cup. That needs to go into a cup 

And my favorites are 3x3x3 (fast, so you can do it whenever you want), 5x5x5 (my alltime favorite), 2x2x2/magic/mastermagic (good teaching combination) and 3x3x3_fmc because getting a sub-30 solve makes me feel like I really beat the puzzle

P.S. I hate my 6x6x6's. After about 30 solves they still keep popping every single solve (often multiple times)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Aug 1, 2008)

5x5x5 just got it


----------



## CAT13 (Aug 1, 2008)

Listed in order of how I like them right now:

I like 2x2, but I hate my 2x2
I like 3x3, but I hate my 3x3
4x4 is ok
5x5 is ok
megaminx is ok, but I hate my megaminx


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 2, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Ball in cup.
> ...


The ball-in-a-cup thing is from south park/family guy...look it up...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 2, 2008)

Rama said:


> Tyson said:
> 
> 
> > Ball in cup.
> ...


Bah. At Mathcamp, we do rock-scissors.


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 2, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > Tyson said:
> ...


Just Rock-Scissors :confused:

And I found http://www.humorscore.com/videos/Family_Guy_Videos/Family_Guy_-_Ball_In_A_Cup for ball-in-a-cup, but that's not what Tyson means. Ball-in-a-cup is his reaction to Magic solves. You put a hat on the table (opening on top), a ball in front and all you have to do is pickup the ball, do that one studied move with your hand so "the puzzle gets solved" and stop the timer


----------



## Erik (Aug 2, 2008)

I don't have a favorite, I don't discriminate, I love them all


----------



## Swoncen (Aug 2, 2008)

I like to bowl! Yesterday I got my first >200. *211*

But I also like the 3x3x3, my V-Cube 5x5x5 and ofc the 7x7x7. I don't like the 6x6x6 beacause it pops everytime, but on the other hand I like the sound of it, *lol*


----------

